# Kennel Heater



## kirkie (Oct 7, 2008)

I am thinking of purchasing a Kennel Heater and was wondering if anyone has any recommendations?

Rogan's kennel is of wooden construction and 4' x 4' with a 6' run.

I have seen the following:

Cableform Tubular Heaters

Thanks in advance


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

I was going to recommend those tubular heaters. They don't literally drink electricity like radiators. They provide gentle background heat. It won't feel warm in there, it will just be room temperature - which is what you need.

But just as important is good insulation - no point paying to heat the kennel if it's just getting lost. Plus any draughts will make the kennel feel chilly.


----------



## newfie2 (Sep 16, 2008)

Interesting thread  I have been wondering which heater to buy and now I know! Thanks!


----------



## kirkie (Oct 7, 2008)

The thing next is what size would be suitable?

Cableform Tubular Heaters


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

my dogs have all lived outside in kennals never had heater they all lived long happy lives with no vet bills.if you have a well made kennal you dont need heat


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

heat mats are cheaper and safer


----------



## kirkie (Oct 7, 2008)

Tasha said:


> heat mats are cheaper and safer


But Rogan would chew that to bits....


----------



## kirkie (Oct 7, 2008)

borderer said:


> my dogs have all lived outside in kennals never had heater they all lived long happy lives with no vet bills.if you have a well made kennal you dont need heat


My kennel is quite like this one:

TANALISED Dog Kennel And Run 10ft x 4ft on eBay, also Kennels Doghouses, Dogs, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 01-Nov-08 13:57:27 GMT)


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

Whatabout a heated bed - or do they still do those lights that gave off heat?
regards
sue


----------



## kirkie (Oct 7, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Whatabout a heated bed - or do they still do those lights that gave off heat?
> regards
> sue


I have seen the heat lamps. But thought about hanging down and the dog juming at it.


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

borderer said:


> my dogs have all lived outside in kennals never had heater they all lived long happy lives with no vet bills.if you have a well made kennal you dont need heat


I would agree with this. As long as the kennel is well insulated and draught free I dont feel you should need heating. 
I must say I had heating in my cat houses, though they were on a thermostat, quite low, about 8c I think, so they only really 'clicked' in just before their water froze I used that tube heating and it was excellent
Mary
x


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

another idea - what about a good quality dog coat/jumper - my two have fleeces - but we only put them on when it is real cold.
regards
sue


----------



## kirkie (Oct 7, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> another idea - what about a good quality dog coat/jumper - my two have fleeces - but we only put them on when it is real cold.
> regards
> sue


I reckon he would rip it off and chew them...


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

You see, using the word heat, makes people think it's going to be warm in there. It will just feel room temperature - around 16 degrees.

Is the dog used to being indoors? Or has it lived outside before? This can be important factors.

I looked into these tubular heaters for an outbuilding that was going to house my animals - but then we ended up buying a different house, which had an extra bedroom.

I would say those tubular heaters would be your best bet - and in a 4 foot square kennel, the 3ft would be enough. With good insulation.

Heat mats drink electricity, can be chewed and only heat one place - as do the lamps. What you want is a kennel that's not chilly.


----------



## kirkie (Oct 7, 2008)

He has always been an outside dog...


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

kirkie said:


> He has always been an outside dog...


Well maybe just good insulation and a bed off the floor maybe all he needs then.


----------



## kirkie (Oct 7, 2008)

MissG said:


> Well maybe just good insulation and a bed off the floor maybe all he needs then.


Insulation as in what? Surely not the stuff you put in the loft as he would have a field day....


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

kirkie said:


> Insulation as in what? Surely not the stuff you put in the loft as he would have a field day....


Yes, or sheets of polystyrene, then lined with plywood sheets. Well thats how OH made our cat houses only we used white coated ply to line them . easier to wipe over.
Mary
x


----------



## kirkie (Oct 7, 2008)

marlynaveve said:


> Yes, or sheets of polystyrene, then lined with plywood sheets. Well thats how OH made our cat houses only we used white coated ply to line them . easier to wipe over.
> Mary
> x


Thats a good idea. I might go to B&Q this weekend and see how much some insulation and ply will cost. Thank you...


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

Yep the stuff you insulate the loft with, you can buy it in sheets, which are a few inches think. Line the walls, floor and ceiling with it and then ply line - as marlynaveve said.


----------



## i love pets (Mar 30, 2009)

kirkie said:


> I am thinking of purchasing a Kennel Heater and was wondering if anyone has any recommendations?
> 
> Rogan's kennel is of wooden construction and 4' x 4' with a 6' run.
> 
> ...


i have brought a heater for my cat i had been looking for a while then came across a Tansun pet heater, i found it was good value for money, and it is excellent at keeping her warm, and the lamp hour are amzing and it cheap...

take a look at this link 
CosyPaws Carnival Pet Heater (MGD) | Dog Products | Dog Kennel Accessories | Heating Products for Dogs


----------



## Big Al (Feb 13, 2010)

Greetings:

I recently purchased an outstanding kennel heater from 'Perfect kennel heater dot com' Infrared heater connected to a programmable timer that turns it off and on when I am away from the house. Nice people to deal with too.

Perfect Kennel Heater - Home

Big Al


----------



## Callia (Jan 14, 2009)

I have PVC insulated kennels which are really fabulous. I do still however have a heat lamp in each and that keeps them lovely and warm even in the worst weather. They are hung about 5 1/2' up though out of the dogs reach as the bulbs are very fragile and will stop working with the slightest nudge to the lamp. If your dogs are smaller though I would go for the solid plastic heated beds which I have for my cats. They have a metal covered cord and do not cost much to run. The cats and my whippet LOVE them :wink:


----------

